# Apple Pie Baked Beans



## QSis (Nov 4, 2006)

I usually make my own Boston Baked Beans from scratch, but I like the sound of this fall-like recipe that I got on the BBQ Forum.  Haven't tried it yet (I just found it again), but thought I'd share.  I WILL try this.

This, with a can of brown bread http://www.mainegoodies.com/gourmet/cannedbrownbread.shtml?gclid=CN7-nJzNrogCFQTpPgodPV9giQ

and you have a wonderful Saturday night supper!  

Good to take to a pot luck, or to serve with a baked ham for company.

Lee

APPLE PIE BAKED BEANS

2 (16 oz) cans pork and beans 
½ c. Heinz catsup
1 lb. Ground sausage
1 can apple pie filling
1 medium onion, chopped
½ green pepper
½ c. brown sugar
2 Tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
2 Tbsp. Mustard (prepared) 
 
Brown sausage, onion and green pepper. Mix in remaining ingredients. Bake at 325º for 1 hour. Serves 12


----------



## Barbara L (Nov 7, 2006)

Let us know how this turns out!  Oh my gosh--you reminded me of the brown bread.  I LOVE that canned brown bread, warmed up and spread with cream cheese.  I don't think they even sell it around here.  I have seen recipes for it but haven't tried it yet.

 Barbara


----------

